# Value of the 04 Composite 2



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Without getting into a discussion about the definitions of "worth" and "value," how does the 04 TCR Composite 2 bike compare to other offerings in its class? I know Giant is synonymous with the word "value," but is the 04 stuff still at the head of the class in terms of being a complete bike off the showroom floor, as-is?

I'm wavering about getting this particular model (fits, good dealer support, like Giant, etc.), but wanted to make sure all the bases were covered.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks for asking this question, i'd like to know too


----------



## RemingtonShowdown (Feb 4, 2004)

The TCR's ('03 and '04) are still some of the most technologically advanced bikes out there. Sure there are fancier, more exotic bikes but these are ridden by pros who do not buy bikes and seldom keep them for more than a season. Any bike of this calliber (4K+) will pretty much deliver the same quality and preformance. I would suggest doing what I did- buy an '03 frame, '04 components and build it up yourself; you'll get top of the line equipment and save a bit of cash...


----------



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

*Giant composite warranty*

If the manufacturer's warranty is a variable in your value equation...Giant offers a 5-year warranty on it's composite frames. I bought a brand new 2004 TCR1 composite for a really sweet price. Warranty really wasn't an issue for me, but most (not all) of the other bikes I was considering had lifetime warranties (and they weren't full composite frames). I primarily mountain bike and I bought the road bike just to go on some group rides w/ my roadie friends...but for what it's worth, all the sales people of the other bikes I was considering (Litespeed, Trek, Cervelo, LeMond) said the Giant was probably one of the best values out there.


----------

